# Boatless Freshwater around Stuart/St. Lucie?



## Gramps

Anyone have some spots to share around Stuart or St. Lucie? I would like to hit some freshwater spots on foot after work but don't know where to start.

Thanks in advance.

-Scott


----------



## HighSide25

golf courses and/or golf courses that are in retirement communities. go after 7pm and all the residents will be asleep


----------



## out-cast

The canals and reservoirs east of US1 between Walton Rd and Jensen Bch BLVD. It's residential primarily. But if you Google map it, you can find areas to park nearby. Google 2700 Se South Blackwell Dr and you'll see an access round next to it.


----------



## gheenoe

> The canals and reservoirs east of US1 between Walton Rd and Jensen Bch BLVD. It's residential primarily. But if you Google map it, you can find areas to park nearby. Google 2700 Se South Blackwell Dr and you'll see an access round next to it.


x2
I used to also fish the ponds east of us1 between indian and salerno road that are in the commerce area.


----------



## out-cast

Near Crosstown and Cashmere too. Near Centennial H.S.


----------



## whitlock4505

I would try the ponds on I95 they have a low amount of fishing pressure, use small buzzbaits or spinners, the booyahhs work quite well. I would cast with the weed line there is no structure in those ponds so most everything tends to bunch up on the pond banks.


----------



## paint it black

Hit up the spillways with white zoom super flukes.
There's snook all over them.

We stopped at a lake off i95 in St. Lucie one day for a few casts.
I hooked into a nice 28" ish snook.

So the next time my buddy was up that way, he went with our other friend that lives up in Port St. Lucie to some of the flood gates and they got on some snook.


----------



## cutrunner

thers a few ponds in martin downs in palmcity that are unreal bass fishing


----------



## HighSide25

whats the law on pulling over at i95/turnpike near a lake and casting a rod?

say i was going to miami via 95 and spotted a fishy lookin pond near a exit. what should i do?

just pull way over and start fishing, or ???


----------



## cutrunner

ive seen people launching full sized bass boats into those ponds on the side of 95. especially the one by the west jupiter exit.... hint hint


----------



## TomFL

Yes, I've fished that lake off the Jupiter exit many times, in a gheenoe and from shore. Lots of nice fish in there, I did my best mostly at the north end (shallow) and the south east end.

Another nice sized pond at the St Lucie West exit, but you'll need to drive down that access road to get to it. 

Lots of others in between, use google map and give 'em a whirl. 

-T


----------



## paint it black

> whats the law on pulling over at i95/turnpike near a lake and casting a rod?
> 
> say i was going to miami via 95 and spotted a fishy lookin pond near a exit.  what should i do?
> 
> just pull way over and start fishing, or ???


While I'm not sure of the law, that's what my friends and I did. lol


----------

